# Eyelashes



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi..I have what may seem like a silly question.

Eden has really long eyelashes (at least I think they are eyelashes) but they look like fur. I have to be really careful when doing her hair that I don't put those up as well. Do they stay long or have to be trimmed? If they have to be trimmed what do you trim them with?

Thanks!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

They don't 'have' to be trimmed but they can be trimmed. I keep mine trimmed, esp on my show dogs. Just use a pair of grooming scissors and maybe have someone help you hold the head.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I never noticed my Andy ever having eyelashses. However, Nelson definitely had some long ones. His groomer just trims them though.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I trim them to about 1/2 an inch.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I also trim the lashes. My Lily has really long lashes, just beautiful. Sometimes, I just let hers grow.:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I trim Rain's eyelashes. If not, she would look like Minnie Mouse with her falsh eyelashes!!! LOL!!!:chili:


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you all...as beautiful as the eyelashes are they definitely have a mind of their own. :smpullhair:


----------

